
Tesla shares tank after quarterly figures 'substantially worse' than expected - ceejayoz
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/autos/tesla-shares-tank-after-quarterly-production-figures-are-substantially-worse-n990131
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19571027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19571027).

